# Reload MTL RTA Incoming



## CMMACKEM

Details/specs and images posted when they release them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Another photo(At a terrible angle) update.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

CMMACKEM said:


> Another photo(At a terrible angle) update.


Why do I feel a need to need this

Reactions: Can relate 4


----------



## M.Adhir

I saw 22mm and decided it needs to be needed on my desk!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

The Reload RTA is a winner, would like to believe that this MTL version will have the same success as the DL version. If it’s a Dual Coil MTL RTA my hair will be blown back completely!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

ooh - this looks nice @CMMACKEM 
MTL flavour king I hope

I still need to try the Reload DL 
Getting FOMO all the time for that - and more recently with @CaliGuy 's comments on another thread.
I must stop reading the forum. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Silver said:


> ooh - this looks nice @CMMACKEM
> MTL flavour king I hope
> 
> I still need to try the Reload DL
> Getting FOMO all the time for that - and more recently with @CaliGuy 's comments on another thread.
> I must stop reading the forum. Lol.



First Reload RTA in over 2 years.

I have always vaped at around 100w - 120w 3mg nic. I am getting an itch to buy this because it is Reload and give mtl a try. Would I have to up the nic in my juice?

I tried a guy from Lung Candy's mtl 2 years ago, it was not very flavorful compared and nic was around 12mg if I remember correctly, might have just been his setup.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85

CMMACKEM said:


> First Reload RTA in over 2 years.
> 
> I have always vaped at around 100w - 120w 3mg nic. I am getting an itch to buy this because it is Reload and give mtl a try. Would I have to up the nic in my juice?
> 
> I tried a guy from Lung Candy's mtl 2 years ago, it was not very flavorful compared and nic was around 12mg if I remember correctly, might have just been his setup.


The chances are slim that you will EVER get the same flavour from ANY MTL setup as you would from a dual DL at 120w... The trick is to separate the church and state, so don't vape the same juices in both. I do almost exclusively tobaccos in MTL and leave the fog machines for fruity vapes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

CJB85 said:


> The chances are slim that you will EVER get the same flavour from ANY MTL setup as you would from a dual DL at 120w... The trick is to separate the church and state, so don't vape the same juices in both. I do almost exclusively tobaccos in MTL and leave the fog machines for fruity vapes.




What about nicotine? I should increase it to a 6mg or will 3mg be sufficient?


----------



## CMMACKEM

Photo update. It does look beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

CaliGuy said:


> The Reload RTA is a winner, would like to believe that this MTL version will have the same success as the DL version. If it’s a Dual Coil MTL RTA my hair will be blown back completely!


Have my doubts about it being dual.


CMMACKEM said:


> What about nicotine? I should increase it to a 6mg or will 3mg be sufficient?



I nic up my 2/3mg juices to :
9 mg when using in a 0.6 to 0.8 ohm build. 
12 mg when using a build over 1 ohm.

I find a few puffs on those satisfy cravings sufficiently

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

CMMACKEM said:


> What about nicotine? I should increase it to a 6mg or will 3mg be sufficient?


6mg will give you more throat hit, it will also improve the flavour if you change the mix to 60vg/40pg instead of the normal 70/30.


----------



## Silver

Definitely higher Nic for me @CMMACKEM 

I also mainly do tobacco juices in MTL
Usually 12 to 18 mg

Flavour is exceptional on my RM2 on my Reo
Not big volume but deep rich flavour

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir

CJB85 said:


> 6mg will give you more throat hit, it will also improve the flavour if you change the mix to 60vg/40pg instead of the normal 70/30.


Yeah the ratio kind of self adjusts when you bump a 3mg up to 6mg .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Looks very DL RTA like, eager to see the build deck and airflow.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz



Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

The first thing I noticed was the drip tip, doesn't look like all 510's are gonna look good on this rta


----------



## Bompie



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Looks like it's top airflow ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## veecee

M.Adhir said:


> Looks like it's top airflow ?



just looking at the pics, and thats the first thing i noticed. i love my top airflow.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CaliGuy

M.Adhir said:


> Looks like it's top airflow ?



And it looks like your unscrew the top collar to open the airflow like the Gas Mods Nixon RDTA - that’s me loosing interest in this Reload MTL.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CMMACKEM

The deck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee

CMMACKEM said:


> The deck.


I'm getting more and more hyped every time I see a new pic. Eish, my minister of finance is gonna increase my lending rate soon! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

veecee said:


> I'm getting more and more hyped every time I see a new pic. Eish, my minister of finance is gonna increase my lending rate soon!
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk



I wish this was a DL single coil. I am being put off by the fact that I will have to change my juice.

I hope that there is a way to convert this to a single-coil DL.


----------



## M.Adhir

CMMACKEM said:


> I wish this was a DL single coil. I am being put off by the fact that I will have to change my juice.
> 
> I hope that there is a way to convert this to a single-coil DL.


Pretty much have to increase the airflow to do that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Grimm Green had some initial good thoughts on it :


----------



## Zer0_C00L

Any indication of when this will be released and actually get to SA?


----------



## Halfdaft

Zer0_C00L said:


> Any indication of when this will be released and actually get to SA?


I’m patiently waiting for the vendors to announce that they're bringing it in


----------



## Halfdaft

Any news on this guys?


----------



## Amir

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Any news on this guys?



Looks like ecig store has em on pre-order

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA

Okey hold up guys this is Hella confusing to me.... 

Lemme get this straight. 

DL = inhale the vapor directly into your lungs make clouds, anoy your annoying Co worker

MTL = pull the vapor into yo mouth the suck the air that's in yo mouth into yo lungs and pretend it's a stinky

Then why the hell would a RTA be made into a MTL it doesn't make sense to me

For me it too much like a PIZZAPIE a food that has a identity crises?


----------



## Grand Guru

SparkySA said:


> Okey hold up guys this is Hella confusing to me....
> 
> Lemme get this straight.
> 
> DL = inhale the vapor directly into your lungs make clouds, anoy your annoying Co worker
> 
> MTL = pull the vapor into yo mouth the suck the air that's in yo mouth into yo lungs and pretend it's a stinky
> 
> Then why the hell would a RTA be made into a MTL it doesn't make sense to me
> 
> For me it too much like a PIZZAPIE a food that has a identity crises?


MTL is designed to mimic the cigarette experience. Some of us like a restricted draw!
DL is more of a hookah.
And lots of intermediate options in between so that everyone can find his sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

SparkySA said:


> Okey hold up guys this is Hella confusing to me....
> 
> Lemme get this straight.
> 
> DL = inhale the vapor directly into your lungs make clouds, anoy your annoying Co worker
> 
> MTL = pull the vapor into yo mouth the suck the air that's in yo mouth into yo lungs and pretend it's a stinky
> 
> Then why the hell would a RTA be made into a MTL it doesn't make sense to me
> 
> For me it too much like a PIZZAPIE a food that has a identity crises?



Hi @SparkySA some of us prefer a mtl vaping style. If you vape a juice with a higher concentration of nicotine for example a 18 mg nic juice in a dl rta at 100 w you might not see tomorrow.( Please never ever try this) 

When you do Mtl style vaping you get a good throat hit and a restricted draw at a low wattage, example 17 w or 20w and you are able to vape juice with a higher concentration of nicotine ( Without the fear of dying) . That is the reason why you get MTL and DL rta's

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

To add to the above @SparkySA

MTL provides an entirely different sensation to the vape
Short sharp punch to the throat with a strong normal Nic juice

Versus with direct lung
You get oodles more vapour and less throat hit while vaping but you get the cumulative Nic loading over time

I like both styles and need both in my vaping

PS - MTL is also important to get smokers onto vaping because most smokers are unfamiliar with the sensation of direct lung hits. Some (like my dear mom) never could do lung hits, it made her cough.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## SparkySA

I understand that but that isnt that why pods and smaller vape devices are for, I guess this RTA is then for the high nic and MTL fans that likes that kind of vaping,


----------



## SparkySA

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Hi @SparkySA some of us prefer a mtl vaping style. If you vape a juice with a higher concentration of nicotine for example a 18 mg nic juice in a dl rta at 100 w you might not see tomorrow.( Please never ever try this)
> 
> When you do Mtl style vaping you get a good throat hit and a restricted draw at a low wattage, example 17 w or 20w and you are able to vape juice with a higher concentration of nicotine ( Without the fear of dying) . That is the reason why you get MTL and DL rta's


Lolz I guess so, I'm on a 9mg nic on a DL I guess I can start going lower to 6mg but I am struggling with it, I was a heavy stinky user

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Grand Guru said:


> MTL is designed to mimic the cigarette experience. Some of us like a restricted draw!
> DL is more of a hookah.
> And lots of intermediate options in between so that everyone can find his sweet spot.



Problem for me is:

1. DL got me off the cigs,with cravings only for the first month. 3 cigs in 3 years since I started vaping

2. I would have to change all of my liquid as I vape 3mg and I usually order very large quantities from the USA. So an expensive waste.

3. I am a flavor junkie, mtl isn't as good as DL in my opinion.

But damn I want this RTA FML.

I may buy the QP Designs Gata once pics of the deck are released.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

CMMACKEM said:


> Problem for me is:
> 
> 1. DL got me off the cigs,with cravings only for the first month. 3 cigs in 3 years since I started vaping
> 
> 2. I would have to change all of my liquid as I vape 3mg and I usually order very large quantities from the USA. So an expensive waste.
> 
> 3. I am a flavor junkie, mtl isn't as good as DL in my opinion.
> 
> But damn I want this RTA FML.
> 
> I may buy the QP Designs Gata once pics of the deck are released.



I hear you @CMMACKEM 
But with regard to your point 3), have you tried a well set up MTL dripper (eg RM2 bottom fed in this case)

I hear people occasionally say they want better flavour, hence an airier DL vape
But in my view the flavour is just more of not necessarily better
In most cases I find it’s actually diluted so my RM2 renders better flavour than any DL vape I’ve tried (for certain juices, mainly tobaccos)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Thinking of ordering one of these. The SS one has caught me eye. 

$50 isn't such a bad price point.


----------



## Muchis

Agreed.... Will be a grand here in SA

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Adhir

Muchis said:


> Agreed.... Will be a grand here in SA
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk



if not more. will just try and order directly from Reload USA and see what happens.


----------



## Muchis

Did you say Group Buy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halfdaft

I’d be keen on a group buy


----------



## X-Calibre786

Silver said:


> I hear you @CMMACKEM
> But with regard to your point 3), have you tried a well set up MTL dripper (eg RM2 bottom fed in this case)
> 
> I hear people occasionally say they want better flavour, hence an airier DL vape
> But in my view the flavour is just more of not necessarily better
> In most cases I find it’s actually diluted so my RM2 renders better flavour than any DL vape I’ve tried (for certain juices, mainly tobaccos)



I'd tried a few tobacco flavours when I initially started vaping. I was on a DL device then and never enjoyed DL vaping tobaccos. At the time I thought it was just not possible to get a good tobacco vape. Then at VapeCon, I spoke to @Silver who referred me to @Naeemhoosen and I was advised to get an MTL setup for tobacco flavours. And that made all the difference.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CMMACKEM

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I’d be keen on a group buy



They will be available in South Africa.


----------



## Pixstar

GETTING IT RIGHT HERE! CAN'T WAIT!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Pixstar said:


> GETTING IT RIGHT HERE! CAN'T WAIT!



I wish they did a QP Designs and gave a MTL and DL option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The eCigStore

Hi Guys, Reload mtl now available at The Ecigstore, visit www.theecigstore.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

